# We Do Lines...Sprinter



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

New Sprinter going to Ohio guys.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice rig!

Is "We do lines" a franchise?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet ride. I wish that was my work truck.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I would so totally put ambulance lights on top of that badboy and never be late to work again. 

Actually, it kind of creeps me out. Like the b&ng bus.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Does the hemi truck drive outa the back of that?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> I would so totally put ambulance lights on top of that badboy and never be late to work again.
> 
> Actually, it kind of creeps me out. Like the b&ng bus.


Why does the B&ng bus creep you out? Bad experience in it once?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Actually, it kind of creeps me out. Like the b&ng bus.


Don't get into vans with strangers.


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

*We Do Lines...Truck & Trailer Combo*

Going to Connecticut guys.


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

*We Do Lines...X6 Phantom*

Our chase vehicle.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Now that is way cooler than that other dude with the lettered up car.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Any territories available in new england?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Any territories available in new england?


Nothing in New York...I've bought up everything around here already.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

[email protected] talk in the painttalk forum...HIGHLARIOUS. i wonder how many people will catch that reference.....


----------



## Rena (May 2, 2010)

*Depressing but hilarious!*_*

"Bills travel through the mail at twice the speed of checks." --Steven Wright*_



mblosik said:


> [email protected] talk in the painttalk forum...HIGHLARIOUS. i wonder how many people will catch that reference.....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Good luck with that sprinter, I am afraid you will need it. My best friend has a contract with the largest ambulance service on the east coast, and there are always 3 of them sitting in his shop for all kinds of mechanical reasons.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Good luck with that sprinter, I am afraid you will need it. My best friend has a contract with the largest ambulance service on the east coast, and there are always 3 of them sitting in his shop for all kinds of mechanical reasons.


In all fairness they drive ambulances pretty hard.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

...ffs, I guess we all know what VP was doing online at 8 last night...


\\\shudder///


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

They are nice vans, BIG an plenty of room. I have considered them, but being "in the city", parking would be next to impossible. 

Same thing goes for me regarding a trailer. Over on CT I read all the vehicle/trailer threads. There are some very nice set-ups, but again I have no place to park it. In Chicago you can't park any comercial vehicles/trailers on residental streets overnight. I have _barely _enough room next to my garage to park my van. A sprnter would be a tight fit.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> They are nice vans, BIG an plenty of room. I have considered them, but being "in the city", parking would be next to impossible.
> 
> Same thing goes for me regarding a trailer. Over on CT I read all the vehicle/trailer threads. There are some very nice set-ups, but again I have no place to park it. In Chicago you can't park any comercial vehicles/trailers on residental streets overnight. I have _barely _enough room next to my garage to park my van. A sprnter would be a tight fit.




Then again its big enough that you could live in it. Or just call it "in law quarters"


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

*Great night striping.*

Perfect striping weather last night.

A cold beer at sunrise made the evening. 

Here is a picture of my work. I averaged about 160 lines an hour.

Tom
www.wedolines.com


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good Tom.


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Sean.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Good luck with that sprinter, I am afraid you will need it. My best friend has a contract with the largest ambulance service on the east coast, and there are always 3 of them sitting in his shop for all kinds of mechanical reasons.


Just the opposite of what I have heard talking to trades that run the Sprinter.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Do you guys use blue tape or do you go with frog tape to prevent bleeding? 















jk - looks nice


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> Just the opposite of what I have heard talking to trades that run the Sprinter.


I've seen people get 500-750K out of Sprinters with German built Mercedes diesel engines. I've never seen an Express/Econoline/etc do more than 250 without crapping out.


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

*Old vs New*

We like them all.

The Sprinter/ Mercedes has been very good to us. Drives like a new e-class sedan.

Tom


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

glaaaaargle gargle gah!!! Sweet Westy yo!! I lived in one just like that when I followed the Grateful Dead back in tha day...

sigh, she is pretty...


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> I would so totally put ambulance lights on top of that badboy and never be late to work again.
> 
> Actually, it kind of creeps me out. Like the b&ng bus.


You infidel, admit you were a paying customer.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

We do lines... said:


> We like them all.
> 
> The Sprinter/ Mercedes has been very good to us. Drives like a new e-class sedan.
> 
> Tom


I had a 71 westy that was a pos but man did I have some fun times in it. It makes me laugh thinking about driving it on the interstate and people would flip me off because she could only go around 55 with the pedal mashed to the floor. I was such an idiot in my teens, I ended up abandoning it in an apartment complex.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Now that's a cool franchise. Whats it cost for a territory??


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I hope this was not you guys........... :whistling2:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

or this one


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Or This!!!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Or this one!!!!


----------



## We do lines... (Apr 21, 2010)

Our franchise fee is 25k. All in with truck, trailer, and equipment, etc. is 76k to 130K.

Thanks,

Tom
www.wedolines.com



aaron61 said:


> Now that's a cool franchise. Whats it cost for a territory??


----------

